# Dolphin browser for 8.9



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

I understand that the Dolphin browser has Voice Recognition. I goto AppStore, and search Dolphin. The top 2 results are 1) Dolphin v8.7 2) Dolphin (without a version). Problem Problem: When I tap, the error message says that this software is not compatible with my Kindle. Same message for both options. I have Fire 8.9. Perhaps a Dolphin browser for 8.9 has never been developed.
George


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

You can sideload Dolphin Browser HD from the 1mobile market.  Point your Silk browser to 1mobile.com and install the appstore, then search on dolphin browser.  Works fine on my Kindle 8.9 and I prefer it over the built-in browser.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, you've got to sideload it, unfortunately.  A minor inconvenience, however, for a better browser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can actually DOWNload it as Kcrady describes. Not really any harder than getting it from Amazon, I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

georgepohl said:


> I understand that the Dolphin browser has Voice Recognition. I goto AppStore, and search Dolphin. The top 2 results are 1) Dolphin v8.7 2) Dolphin (without a version). Problem Problem: When I tap, the error message says that this software is not compatible with my Kindle. Same message for both options. I have Fire 8.9. Perhaps a Dolphin browser for 8.9 has never been developed.
> George


You do have to go to Settings > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications from outside sources and set it to Yes.

Then it should work.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently saw some nice instructions posted for installing Dolphin and Flash, let me find it...

Here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137853.msg2021805.html#msg2021805


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dolphin is an awesome browser! I use it on my iPhone and its just brilliant


----------

